# Mike James' comments on 97.9?



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I heard that a few weeks ago Mike James was on 97.9 FM (rap station) being an idiot. Saying something like, "Yeah, I got 1 year then a 1 year player option." DJ asked if he would exercise, he said "Hell no, Im gonna get paid"... something to that extent. Anyone know if that's true? Mike James isn't worth much more and if he has expectations that he should be extended for $6+ million then maybe he should be traded now if the opportunity arises...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Whoa... I never heard anything about that, but who knows?

However, he does have a player option for '06... we desperately need his athleticism and midrange game though, will be interesting to see how this plays out this season.


> Mike James ............ 8/5/04 3 $10.23 million p-opt '06


http://www.dfw.net/~patricia/contracts


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Maybe he was just joking a little becuase i doubt anybody would be that stupid to put it out there like that. But then again that is one to let rockets organization know what he is all about.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

yeah he did say it. what do you expect? he's been a hard working NBA player his whole career... its not like the sprewell situation, this is a player who deserves to get paid.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

He did say it which is why they'll probably trade him before his current deal is up


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I'm fine with a Sura/Head backcourt. I would be happier with a James/Head backcourt but, if James was being serious we don't need a guy like that asking for money he doesn't deserve to make.

James has some trade value though. Would be interesting if we served him up along with expiring contracts and DWes.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think James was just being a lil' too blunt. It's a rap station, he was just trying to fit in! You can't exactly expect him to speak like Tim Duncan there and bore the listeners!

I've always liked Mikey James, and if you remember when he first game to Houston he had a lot of nice things to say about coming here. This is a guy who's yet to have a big paycheque, so you can't blame him for being a lil' over-anxious. I'd compare him to the Damon Jones situation, 'cept Mike is a lil' less important to us than Damon.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> I think James was just being a lil' too blunt. It's a rap station, he was just trying to fit in! You can't exactly expect him to speak like Tim Duncan there and bore the listeners!
> 
> I've always liked Mikey James, and if you remember when he first game to Houston he had a lot of nice things to say about coming here. This is a guy who's yet to have a big paycheque, so you can't blame him for being a lil' over-anxious. I'd compare him to the Damon Jones situation, 'cept Mike is a lil' less important to us than Damon.


ya james wasnt serious, im sure hes happy here, there are times where people like to play around and im sure he was and it was on 979 for cryn out loud it wasnt espn or radio 610


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It doesn't matter how happy he is here, he'll want a bigger, guaranteed contract ASAP. The quicker Head develops, the easier it will be to move on from Mike James. Essentially, they are supposed to have similar games, except Head is more of a playmaker (which isn't saying much).


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> I think James was just being a lil' too blunt. It's a rap station, he was just trying to fit in!


That's the first thing I thought when I first read the thread. Trying to fit in. Don't know why he went to that pathetic radio station anyway.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gambino said:


> That's the first thing I thought when I first read the thread. Trying to fit in. Don't know why he went to that pathetic radio station anyway.


what 979 is the best staion in houston

1.979
2.104.9
3.104
4.101


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I'd rather have Antonio Daniels than Mike James. How about a S&T with Seattle? They sign AD and we give em MJ + salary filler.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> what 979 is the best staion in houston
> 
> 1.979
> 2.104.9
> ...


you mean 101 the new latino station or 101 the rock station, because that one was gone last time i checked.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

LOL @ 101 Gasolina...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LOL @ 97.9 being better than 104.9.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> LOL @ 97.9 being better than 104.9.


agreed.

but then again LOL @ rap... in my opinion.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

LOL a veteran player like him gets on the radio and says that.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> LOL @ 97.9 being better than 104.9.


lol... why are all the hip hop stations on top... what about 94.5?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

farhan007 said:


> lol... why are all the hip hop stations on top... what about 94.5?


thats my favorite


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Wait, FM radio still exists?


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Wait, FM radio still exists?


nerd.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> you mean 101 the new latino station or 101 the rock station, because that one was gone last time i checked.


latino and proud :biggrin: lol


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i got a radio rotation mostly 94.5, 97.9, and 97.3 and cant forget 610 the home of the rockets and crappy texans.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

this is getting way off topic


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

yea i know. someone talks about a radio station and pandoras box opens
"mike jones!!!!"


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I only listen to 97.9 during the old school mix... otherwise it truly sucks.


----------

